# Oxendales.ie Sale - Up to 60% off



## Smashbox

Oxendales have an 'up to 60% off sale' here :
[broken link removed]

Oxendales also own Simply Be (Up to 60% off) : [broken link removed]

Jacamo (Menswear) (Up to Half Off) : 

Marisota (Up to 60% off) : 

Christmas Gifts (Up to 60% off : 

They also have these two sites, but have no sale signs up as of yet.

House of Bath NO SALE : 

Simply Yours (Lingerie, etc) NO SALE : 


You can also use the one checkout for all sites, they carry the items over from site to site which is handy.

I also have a great coupon code worth 25% off (It works, I just tried it 27/12/08)

Type 'RACK6' in to redeem.


----------



## sandrat

ordered something there last night and was quoted 62 euro at checkout but said credit card payment was down but to place order anyway as I have a credit account. Got email this morning confirming order and price of €111.43!!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit

No worries sandrat .... Smashbox will pay the difference for you! ;-)

Did you check the price of the item again this morning?

Can you cancel the transaction on your cc? 

Makes me ask if companies do really want to survive this recession at all. This kind of transaction certainly wouldn't encourage me to buy from Oxendales.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## sandrat

just tried to order the same thing and it comes up as 111.43 but checked the UK version of the website and it is 62 pounds so maybe their database was screwed or something. Transaction not on card because card payment tool was down when i ordered. Think with them you can pay after you receive the item. I emailed them but doubt I'll get a response on a sunday


----------



## Smashbox

Is there anyway to cancel an order? I ordered stuff last night, maybe around 10pm, and all was fine...


----------



## Smashbox

I just called and got an automated message, including 'to place an order' option

Perhaps they are open, I would call them asap and go mad!

01 8 300 800


----------



## sandrat

got this email reply this morning 


"Thank you for your recent email,    I have checked the website and
unfortunately you were on oxendales.com ,which is not are website Irish
customer can not order fron this site. Are website is oxendales.ie and if
you would like to check the prices on the two sites you will see that you
were qouted in sterling

I do apologise for any inconvenience caused" 

I have copy and pasted that. Dunno how I could have ordered from international site that I can't order from and manage to get the order to go through, also tried logging in to the international site with my account number and it didn't work.


----------



## Smashbox

Same with me... think they were trying to cover themselves.

Have they cancelled your order?


----------



## sandrat

not by the looks of things I emailed back but if the person i'm dealing with can't even write a short email without making mistakes I don't expect much. I do believe the 62 euro I was quoted at checkout is what would be considered an invitation to treat in contract law


----------



## Smashbox

I would ring them and tell them you don't want the order! I've never paid more than at checkout.


----------



## sandrat

thing is i really want the thing I ordered


----------



## sandrat

duplicated


----------



## sandrat

Ok I finally have an outcome this is the order in which things happened

1. I placed the order total €62
2. few hours later I get an email quoting price of €111.43
3. I email them questioning this and get a reply as shown above
4. I reply to the reply questioning how I could have ordered from UK site if I cannot in fact order from the UK site.
5. I get no reply so I ring up - they say they will ring me back
6. They ring me back saying they are still looking into it and offer 20% discount
7. ring me back again saying still looking into it (can't log in to the website themselves)
8. ring me today saying there is no discount on these items and that it is my word against theres, but as an offer of good will they will give me 10% off purchase price, I ask about the 20% I was offered before and they say again pretty much my word against theres, I ask if they checked with IT was there a problem and she said there was but they can only offer me correct price minus 10%. I mention the words invitation to treat and contract law and breech of contract and get put on hold. The 20% discount is reinstated and I am happy enough with that as I really wanted the item and they are the only suppliers in Ireland. Now all I have to do it wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Smashbox

Jeez Sandrat, I use these all the time and never had problems like that.

Great for you that you got 20% off... but it seems only after mentioning some laws!


----------



## sandrat

new code for 20% off

GWGG1


----------



## Smashbox

Looks like mes going spendin.. thanks San.. I got a letter/flyers off them yesterday but havent opened them yet.


----------



## sandrat

I have a 15% off one too, LUWW6


----------



## Smashbox

Is your account limit as crazy as mine with Oxendales Sandrat?! Mine is like €2200...


----------



## sandrat

500 i think


----------



## gebbel

Solar water feature in Oxendales: €212.49 

The same one from the UK: £59.95 here

I wouldn't buy off Oxendales. They look like a real rip-off outfit to me, even with their "reduced" prices.


----------



## Smashbox

I quite like them


----------



## sandrat

the last thing I got (the one that I had problems with) ending up being way too big!


----------



## Smashbox

Oh thats a shame. I notice that sometimes their sizes for clothes vary wildly, but apart from that I'm happy enough with them.


----------



## sandrat

what you meant to say is that i must have got very skinny in the time between placing the order and receiving it


----------



## Smashbox

I *wish*!!


----------



## sandrat

they are good for large cup sizes in underwear though


----------



## Smashbox

Tell me about it, I find it really hard to get the sizes for them, and they have a great selection. Simply Be too


----------



## sandrat

well simply yours i use but they are all the same


----------



## franmac

I also buy from them occasionally and I find some of their stuff okay and I return what I am not satisfied with.

The only thing about the flyers for their half price sales I have yet to get one of the bargains advertised in them as they are "out of stock" all the time.


----------



## Smashbox

I agree, the normal-ish sizes sell VERY quick. You're often left with mostly the very big sizes, although obviously great for some people.

If you keep a good eye on the websites, you can get a bargain. I've gotten jeans and tops quite cheaply just by visiting often.


----------



## sandrat

i was trying to order a lingerie item on friday and it came up as 38 odd euro when I added it to basket but changed to 43 at checkout before 5 for postage. I rang up and she told me to order now as there was only 10 left and she'd refund my card when it came through. Watch the prices


----------



## Smashbox

Thats mad!


----------

